# Boat show pics for the Copperhead 16



## cfl_shallow (Apr 8, 2008)

I went down to the Fort Pierce Boat Show to get a look at the Copperhead 16. I read about it on the commercial thread (finally a new skiff in my price range) and thought for the price I better make the drive south to check it out. I was pleasantly surprised. I am trying to get some money together to put a deposit down. I saw a few people on these threads had bought one, but not any different pics. So I figured to post a couple in case anyone else was looking to get into this skiff that didn't make the drive.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks nice!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am liking all the new boats coming out lately. I wish I could afford them all [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

Lets see......What would Capt pRon do??????????


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I am liking all the new boats coming out lately. I wish I could afford them all  [smiley=1-mmm.gif]
> 
> Lets see......What would Capt pRon do??????????


Buy one and then sell it a few months later............. ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks pretty good. Funny name (someone explain what copperhead means? Keys related?) and not exactly fully rigged. I could see them doing well in the under 7k range.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Looks pretty good. Funny name (someone explain what copperhead means? Keys related?) and not exactly fully rigged. I could see them doing well in the under 7k range.


another name for a redfish since they are often copper colored after a good fight. 

These boats are very interesting. I need to see one in person myself. Very good pricing, can't wait to hear some first hand reports.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What is the price on these?


----------



## cfl_shallow (Apr 8, 2008)

I was quoted $9,900.00 for the hull, trailer, 25hp Yamaha (tiller steering), poling platform, pole holders, cooler, and rod racks. The owner of Ankona Boats was real nice, he had some other pricing options for side console and bigger engines. He is an active member of this forum, I am sure if you wrote him he could give you better detail than I am. The package for $9900 was all that I need. On the commercial thread there was some feedback from another member that had recently purchased a Copperhead and there was some first hand performance reports there. I'll post some pics when I get mine ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What if I just need the hull with everything except motor, and trailer? I emailed and no reply.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

str8outha9c,


Sorry for the email problem, but just double checked all our email accounts and we don't have any outstanding email, so don't know what the problem could be. I'll have our web guy double check in the morning. Our hull only with standard equipment is $5945 including poling platform. My cell # 772.579.7214 if there is anything else we can do for you!

thanks,

mel


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey grey hound great lookin boats how much would a rig cost like the one in your sig thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> str8outha9c,
> 
> 
> Sorry for the email problem, but just double checked all our email accounts and we don't have any outstanding email, so don't know what the problem could be. I'll have our web guy double check in the morning. Our hull only with standard equipment is $5945 including poling platform. My cell # 772.579.7214 if there is anything else we can do for you!
> ...



I had sent two emails. One to the [email protected] email address (thats the one that didn't get a reply), and then to [email protected] and received a response. Thanks for the information and replying to my email.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Our hull only with standard equipment is $5945 including poling platform.


  That an aggressive price point! WOW


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Our hull only with standard equipment is $5945 including poling platform.
> 
> 
> That an aggressive price point! WOW


And very tempting. I'm trying to check all my options whether I should just sell my skiff now fully rigged and just go for the complete package that starts at $9900, or just buy the hull and swap everything over from mine.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

That boat looks good. Clean, simple, functional, and priced right! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Now who is getting one so I can try fishign out of it. 

Clark?????????????????????


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

> That boat looks good. Clean, simple, functional, and priced right! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> Now who is getting one so I can try fishign out of it.
> 
> Clark?????????????????????




X2. If I didn't have another itch to scratch, it would be on my short list.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt Ron,

Sure would look good with that Yeti cooler, Stiffy pole and some Sea Dek somewhere!

Emails at sales or mel at ankonaboats.com

Could be the problem for lost emails. Still checking if the web thing is screwed up.

(1) Had fun last weekend @ the FP Boat show, but we will be at Fishstock in NSB Memorial Weekend.

(2) Should have a 50 rigged up this weekend hopefully ( I'm sayin' Sunday) and get some gps #'s and pics of the beer foam flying of the tops of the cans.

thanx,

mel


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

> Capt Ron,
> 
> Sure would look good with that Yeti cooler, Stiffy pole and some Sea Dek somewhere!
> 
> ...


e-mail was sent last night. I'll forward again.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Got Mon or Tues for a water test? 

I'll meet you @ the ramp across from Little Jims.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

Little Jim's has beer, the ramp doesn't.... Just kiddin' Anytime Mon or Tues should be ok unless I dont't get some parts tomorrow. I'll give an update as we get the 50 mounted Sat. and I play 'Speed Racer'.

In addition to the FishStock gig Memorial day weekend., we plan to just take the Copperhead up to JB's, the west coast ,etc. so you guys can take a look and give us some feedback about deck design, etc.

Thanks again for everyone's support!

mel


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tuesday is looking to be the better time for me.

Cheers


----------



## snookum (Apr 23, 2008)

honestly, if it were me..........id buy it and swap it over  [mel know my stand point on doin it myself[mel is a great guy and know how to build a boat. i couldent be any happier with my hull, rides great.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I want one so badly, but I don't have cash laying around like most of you guys. I have to get to work so I can afford one of these bad boys, but hopefully soon enough! I just got to promote a bit so I can make some quick cash. About 5 paint jobs, and I'm there. I can have five cars done in about a month, I just need to start promoting my work again to get more clients. I have been living off one car every 2 months, and going to school full time, with financial aid.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

iMac - Still thinking about Tues.? Boat's ready to go, even after today..  Only gusted to 35 while we were out, so didn't have a chance to get any GPS #'s. Found the lee in a couple of islands to pole around and cast a jig without it coming back into the wind and hitting me in the forehead.

Now rather than spout off how great our new Copperhead performed in such crummy conditions, I'm going to tell the absolute truth. Only had 4 miles to run back thru the slop and yep, we got wet and took an azz beating. But then again, we were the only 'micro' we saw today and passed a Ranger Ghost on the way back. Don't think they were having any fun either. 

Now I should mention I took my wife out for Mother's day in the boat and she hasn't been out on the new skiff yet. She's a pretty darn good fisher(wo)man herself and not the best first day to be out on it. But at this time, she's still talking to me although we are now apparently going out for nice seafood dinner as soon as I sign off


----------

